# Lake district cruise 24th March



## les

Right I have been promising to arrange this cruise for a few weeks. Last night with the aid of the NW monthly meet regulars we settled on a date for it. This will now take place on Saturday 24th March 2012.

Meet at Lancaster (Forton) Services between junctions 32 to 33 at 9-30am. *Post code for your satnav. LA2 9DU *
Head north on the M6.
Leave the M6 at junc 36 onto the A590
Bare left still on the A590 heading to Levens.
Turn right onto the A5074 to Winster.
Onto Bowness, Windermere the Ambleside on the A591
Just north of Ambleside we turn off the A591 on to "The Stuggle" this is a very steep road that will take us up to the Kirkstone pass A592. The A592 comes out at the Kirkstone Inn where we will stop for a comfort brake, tea and coffee etc.
Leave the Kirkstone inn and travel onto Patterdale, Glenridding and Ulswater.
Turn left off the A592 onto the A5091to the A66 head towards Keswick.
From Keswick to Portinscale.
Portinscale to Stair.
Stair to Buttermere.

We will will stop in Buttermere for lunch at the Fish Hotel for lunch. Great food and service. Look here.
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Revi ... gland.html

Leave Buttermere on the B5289 Honister pass back to Keswick to the A591heading back towards Ambleside.
Just north of Ambleside turn right onto the A593 heading towards Coniston water.
At Clappersgate turn left onto the B5286 then right onto the B5285 to Hawkshead Hill.
Turn off the B5285 on to an unclassified road travelling alongside Coniston on our right through Brantwood then High Nibthwaite A5092 at Greenodd to Newby Bridge and the A590 then towards Levens and back to the M6 Junction 36 and finally you head home from there most will head South down the M6.

The above is subject to change but thats the route I have planned.

Lunch at the Fish Hotel in Buttermere is reasonably priced.

Right I need a list of those attending with numbers for lunch at the Fish as I will have to book the tables for us.

I will start it off.

1/Les & Jan = 2meals.
2/ImolaTT x2meals
3/Flash x2 meals.
4/Burns x1 meal.
5/TTMBTT x2 meals.
6/Mark Davies. x2 meals.
7/John H and Dani x2 meals.
8/Bigsyd x2meals.
9/Flecks x2meals.
10/IWEM x2 meals.
11/Seasurfer x2 meals.
12/Sutty x2 meals.


----------



## Mark Davies

I'm scheduled to be working that weekend but I've got a feeling that I might have already booked it off and not made any other plans. I'll check when I'm in work tonight but if I'm right we'll be coming along.


----------



## V6RUL

SANTA POD


----------



## ImolaTT

Put me and Derek down please Les


----------



## Flash

Hi Les ,I may be tempting fate in the light of my abortive Blackpool trip, but put Celia and I down to come,sounds great.We can bring the dog as well,so long as he can get out for a widdle.


----------



## les

Flash said:


> Hi Les ,I may be tempting fate in the light of my abortive Blackpool trip, but put Celia and I down to come,sounds great.We can bring the dog as well,so long as he can get out for a widdle.


Yep Harry you can exercise your dog at both the Kirkstone Inn and Buttermere.


----------



## burns

Yep, put me down please Les. I'm not doing the Pod now - would rather look at the beatiful scenery of the Lakes.


----------



## TTMBTT

Les, what time would you expect to reach junction 36 so that we could join the tour.
Please add x2 for the "Fish" also.

Mark.


----------



## les

About 10-15am ish I guess. It will be pushing 9-50am by the time we set off no doubt. Will add you now. 



TTMBTT said:


> Les, what time would you expect to reach junction 36 so that we could join the tour.
> Please add x2 for the "Fish" also.
> 
> Mark.


----------



## Mark Davies

As I suspected I'm good for 24th - put me on the list please, Les.


----------



## Sutty

Much as I was thumbs up for this at the NW meet, it's my nephews stag weekend so unless he changes the date for that I'll have to give this one a miss. Damn it!


----------



## les

Ok, I have also put you down for 2 meals.



Mark Davies said:


> As I suspected I'm good for 24th - put me on the list please, Les.


----------



## les

Thats a shame but if it does change then just let me know.



Sutty said:


> Much as I was thumbs up for this at the NW meet, it's my nephews stag weekend so unless he changes the date for that I'll have to give this one a miss. Damn it!


----------



## burns

Sutty said:


> Much as I was thumbs up for this at the NW meet, it's my nephews stag weekend so unless he changes the date for that I'll have to give this one a miss. Damn it!


You could still send Julie along on the cruise though in your TT!


----------



## John-H

Sounds like a good one Les. Put me down for it and I suspect I might have a passenger too


----------



## bigsyd

Stick us down as a possible m8 x 2 meals


----------



## les

Just to confirm this will definitely take place on the 24th March now. All welcome as usual.


----------



## Flecks

Put me down for 2 meals please les.


----------



## les

Flecks said:


> Put me down for 2 meals please les.


Added, will be good to see you and have you along.


----------



## les

10 cars and 19 peeps signed up for this now.


----------



## les

Any more for this it promises to be a really good day.


----------



## bigsyd

We are confirmed for this now les


----------



## les

bigsyd said:


> We are confirmed for this now les


I already confirmed you Syd :wink:


----------



## seasurfer

Hi Everyone,

Les, do you have room for a snail on this cruise pls


----------



## les

seasurfer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Les, do you have room for a snail on this cruise pls


yeah of course you can be infront of burns shes dead slow lol. :lol:


----------



## burns

les said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Les, do you have room for a snail on this cruise pls
> 
> 
> 
> yeah of course you can be infront of burns shes dead slow lol. :lol:
Click to expand...

Oi! I like bringing up the rear, thank you!

And as I recall, 'twas in fact you, Sir Les, who travelled to Walney Island with a snail in their engine bay...I think Jill's intending to bring it back for you. I heard it's been pining for you recently


----------



## les

burns said:


> Oi! I like bringing up the rear, thank you!


  
Opps for a moment I thought you said


----------



## seasurfer

burns said:


> And as I recall, 'twas in fact you, Sir Les, who travelled to Walney Island with a snail in their engine bay...I think Jill's intending to bring it back for you. I heard it's been pining for you recently


Yes, the zeddy gang said you should have him back, after we rescued him out of the hedge


----------



## les

seasurfer said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I recall, 'twas in fact you, Sir Les, who travelled to Walney Island with a snail in their engine bay...I think Jill's intending to bring it back for you. I heard it's been pining for you recently
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the zeddy gang said you should have him back, after we rescued him out of the hedge
Click to expand...

[/quote]

That snail was planted in my engine bay by one of those evil Zd people. :x


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Sounds like a good one Les. Put me down for it and I suspect I might have a passenger too


Passenger will be ready to cling to the dash board :wink:



burns said:


> Yep, put me down please Les. I'm not doing the Pod now - would rather look at the beatiful scenery of the Lakes.


Are you bringing our Rustyrobot friend?


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good one Les. Put me down for it and I suspect I might have a passenger too
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger will be ready to cling to the dash board :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, put me down please Les. I'm not doing the Pod now - would rather look at the beatiful scenery of the Lakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you bringing our Rustyrobot friend?
Click to expand...

Oh good, I forgot to ask you about this one. Please remember to trim your nails - took me ages to fill in the marks on the dash from last time!


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good one Les. Put me down for it and I suspect I might have a passenger too
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger will be ready to cling to the dash board :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good, I forgot to ask you about this one. Please remember to trim your nails - took me ages to fill in the marks on the dash from last time!
Click to expand...

I'll start filing now :roll:


----------



## burns

A3DFU said:


> Are you bringing our Rustyrobot friend?


I don't think the timing is going to make it possible. Takes me roughly an hour to get to the services from home, and it takes RR about an hour to get to mine beforehand. That's one serviously early start!!!


----------



## Sutty

My Nephew's Stag do has been put back a week which now allows me to go to the Lakes.....Yeehaw!


----------



## Sutty

..... and 2 meals please Les for me and Julie. Cheers


----------



## les

Sutty said:


> ..... and 2 meals please Les for me and Julie. Cheers


 thats 4 meals for you then :lol:

Added


----------



## TTMBTT

Parking at the "Fish" can be tight, can they possibly make arrangements with that in mind.

I am aware that there is parking very close too, but there is a charge levied??

Mark.


----------



## les

TTMBTT said:


> Parking at the "Fish" can be tight, can they possibly make arrangements with that in mind.
> 
> I am aware that there is parking very close too, but there is a charge levied??
> 
> Mark.


Never had a problem parking at the fish around this time of year esp on a Saturday. I have taken the club there twice before. Lets hope we can all park there again this time if not we might have to spread out a bit.


----------



## TTCool

les said:


> Just to confirm this will definitely take place on the 24th March now. All welcome as usual.


Hi Les

Thanks for the PM reminder. I would love to attend your Lakes event since I've always enjoyed your drives out and your company but at the moment the date coincides with my car going in for more mods. The tuner has agreed to work his weekend off so as to fit my water injection kit from JabbaSport. He's so busy I have to accept the date given to me since the next slot could be 4 weeks further on.

He's on holiday as well between now and the 24th which makes it imperative that I don't miss the slot he's given me. If anything changes I'll get in touch.

Joe


----------



## les

OK Joe, Sorry you and Judy can't make it but I understand perfectly well and not a problem. Hope the work on your car goes well, all sounds very interesting. Hope to catch up with you both another time soon.

Take care.

Les.



TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to confirm this will definitely take place on the 24th March now. All welcome as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les
> 
> Thanks for the PM reminder. I would love to attend your Lakes event since I've always enjoyed your drives out and your company but at the moment the date coincides with my car going in for more mods. The tuner has agreed to work his weekend off so as to fit my water injection kit from JabbaSport. He's so busy I have to accept the date given to me since the next slot could be 4 weeks further on.
> 
> He's on holiday as well between now and the 24th which makes it imperative that I don't miss the slot he's given me. If anything changes I'll get in touch.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## les

I have just booked the Fish hotel in Buttermere for lunch at 2pm ish for all those coming as per my first post on this thread. If the food is anything like it usually is we will have a very nice lunch indeed and plenty of it I may add. Anybody else wishing to join us then you are more then welcome just let me know via this thread.


----------



## les

Week today we will be off on this cruise. Route is planned tables book for lunch around 2pm at the fish hotel Buttermere.

http://fishinnbuttermere.co.uk/
Just need good weather and a nice cruise. This is still open to anybody who may wish to join us.


----------



## skiwhiz

TTMBTT said:


> Parking at the "Fish" can be tight, can they possibly make arrangements with that in mind.
> 
> I am aware that there is parking very close too, but there is a charge levied??
> 
> Mark.


plenty of room 3 weeks ago on a weekend, still very quiet compared to summer


----------



## TTMBTT

skiwhiz said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parking at the "Fish" can be tight, can they possibly make arrangements with that in mind.
> 
> I am aware that there is parking very close too, but there is a charge levied??
> 
> Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of room 3 weeks ago on a weekend, still very quiet compared to summer
Click to expand...

Just me being finicky, are you contemplating popping along skiwiz. :!:


----------



## A3DFU

Postcode of Forton (Lancaster) Services for SatNav: LA2 9DU


----------



## les

TTMBTT said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parking at the "Fish" can be tight, can they possibly make arrangements with that in mind.
> 
> I am aware that there is parking very close too, but there is a charge levied??
> 
> Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of room 3 weeks ago on a weekend, still very quiet compared to summer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just me being finicky, are you contemplating popping along skiwiz. :!:
Click to expand...

Sorry never heard of it and could finding nothing when I googled it. :?


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> Postcode of Forton (Lancaster) Services for SatNav: LA2 9DU


Thanks Dani I will add it to my first post.


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good one Les. Put me down for it and I suspect I might have a passenger too
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger will be ready to cling to the dash board :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, put me down please Les. I'm not doing the Pod now - would rather look at the beatiful scenery of the Lakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you bringing our Rustyrobot friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good, I forgot to ask you about this one. Please remember to trim your nails - took me ages to fill in the marks on the dash from last time!
Click to expand...

Right, nails are trimmed and filed and hair cut as well in eager anticipation of low wind resistance 8) 8)


----------



## skiwhiz

Hi just a heads up having had some fun this week on the route you plan to take, some bad pot holes and patching under way and you may hit road work lights on the way out of Glenridding. Also a few sections of wall have fallen onto the road at various points, some with cones but most without. Don't want you to hit any suprises, have fun I did, both on the climbs  and decents  as hardly any traffic around and nothing in front when it mattered


----------



## les

skiwhiz said:


> Hi just a heads up having had some fun this week on the route you plan to take, some bad pot holes and patching under way and you may hit road work lights on the way out of Glenridding. Also a few sections of wall have fallen onto the road at various points, some with cones but most without. Don't want you to hit any suprises, have fun I did, both on the climbs  and decents  as hardly any traffic around and nothing in front when it mattered


Thanks for the report back shame your not coming with us  
Re pot holes etc.... I think we will push Sara aka burns to the front of the cruise :lol:


----------



## burns

les said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just a heads up having had some fun this week on the route you plan to take, some bad pot holes and patching under way and you may hit road work lights on the way out of Glenridding. Also a few sections of wall have fallen onto the road at various points, some with cones but most without. Don't want you to hit any suprises, have fun I did, both on the climbs  and decents  as hardly any traffic around and nothing in front when it mattered
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the report back shame your not coming with us
> Re pot holes etc.... I think we will push Sara aka burns to the front of the cruise :lol:
Click to expand...

Oi! I heard that! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## John-H

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just a heads up having had some fun this week on the route you plan to take, some bad pot holes and patching under way and you may hit road work lights on the way out of Glenridding. Also a few sections of wall have fallen onto the road at various points, some with cones but most without. Don't want you to hit any suprises, have fun I did, both on the climbs  and decents  as hardly any traffic around and nothing in front when it mattered
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the report back shame your not coming with us
> Re pot holes etc.... I think we will push Sara aka burns to the front of the cruise :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi! I heard that! [smiley=rifle.gif]
Click to expand...

Careful Les. You could open up a minefield like that :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz

lesThanks for the report back shame your not coming with us :(
Re pot holes etc.... I think we will push Sara aka burns to the front of the cruise :lol:[/quote said:


> would have had I been able to book our usual bolt hole but it booked up quick so went at the start of the week.
> It is more fun though driving mid week, especially the hill climbs when no one is about, its what the QS was made for.
> 
> After Joes puncture last time just wanted to let you know some parts are rough and with weekend drivers it can be a accident waiting to happen as many chose to ignore the white line :?


----------



## seasurfer

Hi Les, Had a look at the map and I am planning on meeting you all at The Gilpin Bridge Inn which is at the start of the A5074 off the A590. Any idea how long it will take you to get to Junction 36 of m6, then i can work out approximately a time for meeting up. Thanks

Gill


----------



## les

seasurfer said:


> Hi Les, Had a look at the map and I am planning on meeting you all at The Gilpin Bridge Inn which is at the start of the A5074 off the A590. Any idea how long it will take you to get to Junction 36 of m6, then i can work out approximately a time for meeting up. Thanks
> 
> Gill


PM sent.


----------



## les

Less than 24 hours to go guys and girls, lets hope this nice weather holds for us. I have informed the Kirkstone Inn we will arrive approx 11-30am (it opens at 11am) for tea coffee and whatever before travelling on towards Ulswater and our destination Buttermere for lunch. I have also checked with the Fish Inn/hotel and they will be ready for us at around 2pm. Parking will not be an issue they say. So looking forward to a great day.  Any issues let me know and if you have walkie talkies bring them. I will distribute a couple amongst you.


----------



## Marco34

Not been sure about this due to work and it has finaly come to light that this weekend is a large implementation of new systems so I won't be able to make it. It looks a great weekend weather wise. Hope you have a great day out.


----------



## les

Marco34 said:


> Not been sure about this due to work and it has finaly come to light that this weekend is a large implementation of new systems so I won't be able to make it. It looks a great weekend weather wise. Hope you have a great day out.


That's a shame mate esp as the weather is looking perfect for it as well.


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not been sure about this due to work and it has finaly come to light that this weekend is a large implementation of new systems so I won't be able to make it. It looks a great weekend weather wise. Hope you have a great day out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame mate esp as the weather is looking perfect for it as well.
Click to expand...

Very much so... [smiley=bigcry.gif] don't make it worse. There was a chance some testing could raise defects but no, all to plan for once. :roll: It's delayed too so it should have gone in weeks ago  IT for you.

There may be some glimmer of hope should something go wrong tonight and it's backed out but it looks 90% sure to go through. If I can make it with a late call I'll give you a bell, else have fun.


----------



## TTMBTT

Les, Marco34 does not appear on the list Pg1. Are you expecting a greater number of
cars but only adding those that require meals at the Fish as definates. :?:

If there are more how many, this is starting to look like really great day out


----------



## Mark Davies

Spent the afternoon giving the car a good clean and polish ready for what looks like an absolutely glorious day's driving. Bring it on!


----------



## les

TTMBTT said:


> Les, Marco34 does not appear on the list Pg1. Are you expecting a greater number of
> cars but only adding those that require meals at the Fish as definates. :?:
> 
> If there are more how many, this is starting to look like really great day out


As far as I am aware Marco never said he was coming only that he wouldn't know till closer to the day and now hes said he can't make it which is not a problem for us. Strangely enough it appears everybody who is coming (all of those in 12 cars) are having lunch at the Fish. Jan's grandson will be coming with us hence I am expecting 12 cars and 24 people. It does not matter if we get one or two more or if one or two can't make it numbers wise but of course it would be disappointed if people just don't turn up on the day without letting me know. I have added and subtracted people as and when they have notified me so the list is up to date.


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> Spent the afternoon giving the car a good clean and polish ready for what looks like an absolutely glorious day's driving. Bring it on!


I have arranged the meeting point, planned the route, reserved tables and parking at the Fish hotel for arround 2pm, informed the Kirkstone Inn to expect us for tea and coffee etc at around 11-30am and arranged the weather for us. BRING IT ON is RRRRIGHTTT


----------



## Flecks

Hi les wondering if you have any leather handle covers left ?
If so could you bring me a pair tomorrow thanks.


----------



## les

Flecks said:


> Hi les wondering if you have any leather handle covers left ?
> If so could you bring me a pair tomorrow thanks.


OK will bring a few pairs with me. £6 instead of £7 given no jiffy bag and no postage.


----------



## Flecks

les said:


> Flecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi les wondering if you have any leather handle covers left ?
> If so could you bring me a pair tomorrow thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> OK will bring a few pairs with me. £6 instead of £7 given no jiffy bag and no postage.
Click to expand...

That's great. Does that include fitting ? Haha


----------



## burns

Mark Davies said:


> Spent the afternoon giving the car a good clean and polish ready for what looks like an absolutely glorious day's driving. Bring it on!


I've done the very same myself - my car looks nothing short of stunning! 8)



Flecks said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi les wondering if you have any leather handle covers left ?
> If so could you bring me a pair tomorrow thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> OK will bring a few pairs with me. £6 instead of £7 given no jiffy bag and no postage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great. Does that include fitting ? Haha
Click to expand...

Negative. You have to be very special to have the fitting service thrown in.


----------



## Mark Davies

burns said:


> I've done the very same myself - my car looks nothing short of stunning! 8)


I'll be checking under the bonnet.


----------



## burns

Mark Davies said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the very same myself - my car looks nothing short of stunning! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be checking under the bonnet.
Click to expand...

Ah, yeah, about that...I didn't get to the under the bonnet part!  Had two cars to do today so it was just the outsides that got done. :lol:


----------



## TTsline02

Enjoy tomorrow peeps, catch you at April's meet!


----------



## bigsyd

cars ready, see you all tomorrow


----------



## les

Mark Davies said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the very same myself - my car looks nothing short of stunning! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be checking under the bonnet.
Click to expand...

Noooo don't go there. I have the photographic evidence remember :lol:


----------



## Marco34

And even signed it Les if I remember. Hope you had a great drive, any pics?


----------



## John-H

An excellent day out. That road up to the Kirkstone Pass Inn was brilliant and the Fish Inn had some excellent food and drink again.

Thanks for organising a day out in the Lakes Les. The roads are always good and the scenery and the sunshine were fantastic.

It was great to see everybody again and some new faces. It was good to meet up at the start and finish and at several times during the cruise too :lol:

So, are you doing the write up for the magazine Sara? We've got loads of pictures


----------



## seasurfer

A big thank you from me too for organising a great day out, funny to have a drink in a blackout at midday at the kirkston pass inn. Had an excellent day, even on those scarey roads. The scenery was absolutley stunning, a shame there were not many places to take pics from, and those hairpins   and that teeny tiny humped bridge was something else 

Managed to get a few photos though:-


----------



## Marco34

Nice pics but not one TT  :wink:


----------



## seasurfer

Well not from me, those rascals left me 3 times  [smiley=bigcry.gif] but you can have one from our mini meet at the start of the A5075 Gilpin Bridge Inn, the others were here and there, exploring the area on their own 

John-H has some excellent shots, i am sure he will posting some soon.


----------



## burns

John-H said:


> An excellent day out. That road up to the Kirkstone Pass Inn was brilliant and the Fish Inn had some excellent food and drink again.
> 
> Thanks for organising a day out in the Lakes Les. The roads are always good and the scenery and the sunshine were fantastic.
> 
> It was great to see everybody again and some new faces. It was good to meet up at the start and finish and at several times during the cruise too :lol:
> 
> So, are you doing the write up for the magazine Sara? We've got loads of pictures


John, I was really looking forward to doing a write up for the magazine, because I'd love to have a go at it. But after the stunt which was pulled at the end of the day, I'm afraid that anything I write will not be publishable.

Yes, it was good to see the rest of the group periodically during the day. Thanks for leading for the rest of the time John (and co-driver Dani!). I don't know where we'd have been without you.

Luckily, no matter what happens during the day, the scenery at the Lakes is always stunning, so if nothing else, we drove some good roads in some amazing scenery. 

PS, some good pictures there Jill. And what a beautiful black TT you have photographed! :wink: Will have a look at mine at some point (off out to begin polishing now :x ) and get some posted.


----------



## seasurfer

Great to catch up with you again Sara, what stunt at the end of the day ??????? what did we miss, and where did you and John go at Keswick ?

When we arrived at Ambleside, Flecks was only a couple of cars in front of me for a couple of miles, dont know if he knew, but didnt see anyone after that. 
Looking forward to seeing pics from everyone else. Just washed the car again, never had as much brake dust on the wheels  Hope veryone got home safely and good to meet up with you all.


----------



## TTMBTT

Great day out with great bunch of people, it takes effort to organise events like this
and I now see how difficult it can be to keep everything in check, all to easy to
break up from a neat and ordered line up of TT's travelling over 200mls+ in a day.

Still had great day both myself and Nathan, well fed & watered with the odd sprint
along nippy up & down roads. Hat's of to "Les" & partner along with John-H & Dani. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Mark.

p.s. Have some pictures but not worth putting up due to the speed when taken.


----------



## ImolaTT

fantastic day yesterday great driving roads and lovely weather 8) 
some good roadworks just had to keep driving through them :lol: 
Dereks just out cleaning the car  
nice to meet some new people too hopefully see you at the next meet.


----------



## les

seasurfer said:


> Great to catch up with you again Sara, what stunt at the end of the day ??????? what did we miss.


So everybody knows.

I stupidly and not thinking wrote "les" in 3 or 4" high letters with my finger in the dust on the passenger door of Sara's car for which I greatly regret and have offered to have the door professionally cleaned. I was unaware that dust can in fact put small scratches on paint work.  I apologised a number of times to Sara which was not accepted which fair enough. Sara is obviously very proud of her car and its paint work which is to her credit so I can understand her being upset by my stupid actions.

I can't apologise enough and apart from that and offering to have it professionally cleaned and or restored should that also be necessary I don't know what more I can do.  We all do stupid things and I hold my hands up. Wish I could turn the clock back but I can't. I am not sure if any damage was done or not and of course my offer still stands. I am sorry if it ruined Sara's day as well. I am also sorry and apologize to those who witnessed the events it wasn't very nice for you to see and hear either. SORRY!

Les.


----------



## seasurfer

Does anyone know what the middle pass was? Whinlatter Pass maybe ??


----------



## les

seasurfer said:


> Does anyone know what the middle pass was? Whinlatter Pass maybe ??


Middle Pass? Honister pass was the one we took from Buttermere. I will have another look at the map tomorrow but I didn't see 3 passes on route.


----------



## burns

seasurfer said:


> Great to catch up with you again Sara, what stunt at the end of the day ??????? what did we miss, and where did you and John go at Keswick ?
> 
> When we arrived at Ambleside, Flecks was only a couple of cars in front of me for a couple of miles, dont know if he knew, but didnt see anyone after that.
> Looking forward to seeing pics from everyone else. Just washed the car again, never had as much brake dust on the wheels  Hope veryone got home safely and good to meet up with you all.


Careful with the questions, Gill! For the benefit of the tape, both John and I had passengers, so no illicit encounters for any rumour-mongers to be spreading! 

We got separated from the group by the time we got out of the Fish car park, so it was a case of John doing some jiggery-pokery with his sat nav (God bless that man!) and getting us to Ambleside. We caught up with the rest of the group just as everyone was turning into the car park (talk about timing!).

Sorry I didn't get to say goodbye to you - I didn't realise you weren't going all the way to the next stop. Will see you soon though, I'm sure. It must be BKSC again soon? Will get my snowboarding kit and thermals at the ready!


----------



## A3DFU

TTMBTT said:


> it takes effort to organise events like this
> and I now see how difficult it can be to keep everything in check, all to easy to
> break up from a neat and ordered line up of TT's travelling over 200mls+ in a day.


I will most certainly second that having led numerous cruises myself, lasting from a couple of hours to the two week cruise through six different countries to Hungary and back.

Thanks to Les for organizing a great day out, the roads and scenery are always magical! And the weather was certainly helping.

It was great to see many old and also some new faces.

And other than that: deep breath, and OM


----------



## Marco34

Nice pics Gill. Is there another even on at Walney Island this year?


----------



## seasurfer

Hi Marco, we are not hosting the BKSA event this year but we have another plan for an event. If it is finalised we will let everyone know.

But, If a few of you want to come up anyway, we could sort some kind of activity for you, it might mean getting wet depending on what you wanted to do  just let me know.


----------



## bigsyd

Sun out 8) top down  and driving music..i was like a pig in s###  

At no point did myself or Les go over the speed limit and the sound of Linda is her loosing her cap :lol:


----------



## seasurfer

Brill video Syd, it was a very nice road to drive, did you take any over the passes?


----------



## A3DFU

Good video Syd and also good pictures Gill [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## seasurfer

Thanks Dani, great to see you again.


----------



## A3DFU

seasurfer said:


> Thanks Dani, great to see you again.


And you :-*


----------



## qs950

Super vid Syd- if only I lived closer I could appreciate that fabulous landscape and the back of a black MK1 [double brake mod required]. Never followed one - just lucky enough to own one


----------



## les

bigsyd said:


> Sun out 8) top down  and driving music..i was like a pig in s###
> 
> At no point did myself or Les go over the speed limit and the sound of Linda is her loosing her cap :lol:


 Great video Syd lots of fun and just to confirm at no time did we exceed any speed limits no matter what they were.


----------



## Flecks

Had a fantastic day out and drive,really nice to meet you all. 
Great bunch. Wife wants her own tt now, do they do them in auto ?
Looking forward to the next one. 
See you at the meet in April. Lovin the pics and videos. 
Thanks to all.


----------



## seasurfer

How come you kept dissappearing out of sight then


----------



## les

seasurfer said:


> How come you kept dissappearing out of sight then


Who moi? :roll: 
Well I was doing 60 in 60 limits and Syd was doing a little bit slower so Linda could take in the scenery and hang on to her hat. :roll:


----------



## les

Flecks said:


> Wife wants her own tt now, do they do them in auto ?


Yep auto is available in both 1.8 and V6 3.2


----------



## Wallsendmag

les said:


> Flecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife wants her own tt now, do they do them in auto ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep auto is available in both 1.8 and V6 3.2
Click to expand...

Also the 2.0 and 2.5 :wink:


----------



## bigsyd

> Also the 2.0 and 2.5


if you are going to do it...do it right 1st time :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## les

bigsyd said:


> Also the 2.0 and 2.5
> 
> 
> 
> if you are going to do it...do it right 1st time :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

He says after buying more TTs than have been bought in Germany :roll:


----------



## les

Gill. I think the road you mean was the one from Stair to Buttermere which I think is called the Newlands pass but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## NaughTTy

I think some of you lot were spotted by ex-TTOC Rep LaskesTTer in a layby just outside Kendal on Saturday. He said there were about half a dozen or so. He said it had him rushing back home to get his TT out of the garage to take it for a drive  (He was in his dog-wagon when he saw you!)


----------



## seasurfer

They were waiting for me and Burns to catch up with them, seeing as they left us again after we were held up with camper 

Thanks Les, i thought the Whinlatter Pass was too long for what we did, will try find it on the map again.


----------



## burns

NaughTTy said:


> I think some of you lot were spotted by ex-TTOC Rep LaskesTTer in a layby just outside Kendal on Saturday. He said there were about half a dozen or so. He said it had him rushing back home to get his TT out of the garage to take it for a drive  (He was in his dog-wagon when he saw you!)


I think you mean the layby just after the roadworks. We were waiting for Andrea to find her way to us after getting separated and needing to be directed. We then made our way up to the Kirkstone Inn to meet up with the front end of the group.

I waved at someone who honked - was it your friend?


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> I think some of you lot were spotted by ex-TTOC Rep LaskesTTer in a layby just outside Kendal on Saturday. He said there were about half a dozen or so. He said it had him rushing back home to get his TT out of the garage to take it for a drive  (He was in his dog-wagon when he saw you!)


I remembered the cruise we did in 2004 staying at Coniston Water over the weekend, when Wak, TTotal, Kop, Amir, NickyB, Lakster @ All were there. A fabulous time! 

About time ?Tim? Lakster organises another weekend there if he still has a TT!! The last time I saw him was at the Black Tie Dinner at the Horse Guards


----------



## NaughTTy

He still has the TT but days it does more dust gathering than driving these days :?


----------



## A3DFU

Well must be your "job" to give him a kick in the proverbial then, Paul, as you still seem to be in contact with him :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> Well must be your "job" to give him a kick in the proverbial then, Paul, as you still seem to be in contact with him :wink: :lol:


 :lol:

I'll give him a nudge :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well must be your "job" to give him a kick in the proverbial then, Paul, as you still seem to be in contact with him :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'll give him a nudge :wink:
Click to expand...

Excellent [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

